# Bumps in ears (puppy acne??)



## Gus_of_MN (Aug 10, 2012)

Ouyr 8 week old has little bumps in his ears and the crown of his head..they are about the size of a pencil tip. They are not scabbed over. He does seem to be a little sensitive to the ones in his ears when you pull his ears back to look inside, im not sure if the whining is from being held down, pulling on the ear, or actual pain from the bumps. He doesnt have any on him muzzle as of now (puppy strange). 

When we brought him home initially he had a skin rash on the top of his head and his feet but went away within a day after a bath. 

Any ideas?


----------



## Gus_of_MN (Aug 10, 2012)

His ears really stink bad too, theres not a lot of wax build up. We have q-tipped them and used puppy shampoo to clean the area...Hopefully it helps, we will keep an eye on it


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

If his ears stink, he could have an ear infection. :-\


----------



## Bernie (Jan 17, 2011)

Have you taken the pup to your vet for a wellness check yet? The day after we picked up ours we took her in for a check up.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

This is how Ozkar's Allergies first presented themselves. So I would have pup checked out for allergies. If his ears are stinky, that could be unrelated and be an infection. Wash with warm Salty water using a cotton ball. If it doesn't clear up in a few days with that, then off to the vet quicksmart.....


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Does he shakes his head a lot? If yes then its definitely ear infection. With that you better go to the vet before it escalates. 

Great suggestion about the vet check. When we got Elza we had to take her to a Vet in 3 days to make sure she's healthy. It was in our contract with the breeder. 

Dont bath your pup very often. We made the mistake with Elza during the winter, (it was raining all the time and she was filthy after every walk) and she broke out in a rash. Even though that the shampoo was hypoallergenic. Now we just clean her with a wet cloth or a quick shower with just water.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We have the same thing going on with Miles right now. He has little bumps on his neck, head, and ears. We are switching his collar in case he is allergic to the material, and were advised to change his food to a grain free brand. It's only been a few days so haven't seen results yet, but they aren't worsening so fingers crossed! Good luck!


----------



## Gus_of_MN (Aug 10, 2012)

He was checked by the vet on the day we brought him home, they said the initial rash was nothing to be worried about and just to give him a good bath and it would clear right up, which it did. We washed his ears last night and they do seem to be less red and irritated, and less waxy or moist...we will test out the salty water and go from there


----------



## Gus_of_MN (Aug 10, 2012)

Brought him into the vet this morning...she said it was a yeast infection of the ear based off of a swab and analysis. Got some gooey drops and hopefully it will clear up in a week..thanks ya'll


----------

